# Some of my corn snake eggs have turnt yellow



## Jadeee (May 19, 2012)

They are about 2 weeks out now and they got dents in at couple days old so I made sure the humidity was higher and most have gone back to normal but some haven't and they have turnt yellow... Is there any point in keeping them incubated? When I checked to see if they where fertile I could see a vein in one of the yellow ones 
Any help would be great x


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

Put them in a seperate tub in incubator and try candling them again. No harm in keeping them in just in case!


----------

